# 2016 Supersix Evo hi-Mod ctank length for 52cm is 172.50



## rightlanerider (Aug 20, 2017)

My current 2016 Cannondale Supersix Evo Hi-Mod of size 52 has crank length of 172.50. I am little shorter than 5'8" and inseam of 30inches. Note: This bike wasn't sized for me, I bought it used.

Am looking to hear from other supersix owners (or others) to see, if this crank length for my specifications mentioned above seems too long, approx. right size, etc. 

Internet search says it might be too long. I started looking for this since I started developing knee pain. While I was never fitted professionally and many things could be wrong, would like to limit this thread to crank length. I have a Stages crank power meter on left crank so changing it is an expensive item.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I’m dimensioned exactly as you are. I like 172.5mm cranks. 

I have an old mountain bike configured for city use. It has 170s and it drives me crazy. It feels like I don’t have enough leverage to turn it over.

YMMV


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Too long for that inseam. If you have any knee issues change them out to 170 or less.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'd try it out first, most people can't feel a difference and it rarely makes much difference in power output (that's been debunked by now) unless you change by a lot more than 2.5mm. So if it's confortable, keep it.

Emma Poolay when presenting her bike to GCN recently was saying the only reason she used shorter crankarms was that her legs would hit her upper body with too long cranks when riding low in the drops or on a TT bike... Also, longer arms mean you need to drop the saddle and bars a bit so it does change the bike fit.

Personally, having many bikes with crankarms from 167.5 to 175, I can barely feel any difference, only on the 167.5 bike... I can feel it but I can't say it matters. I usually stick with 172.5 since it's usually what comes with the bike size I get.


----------

